
iAd App Network Will Be Discontinued - enbrill
https://developer.apple.com/news/?id=01152016a
======
enbrill
Does this mean Apple is not shutting down iAd fully, but its shutting down iAd
app network which allows developers to advertise their own apps through iAds?

Does it mean you can ship your apps with iAds, but you cannot advertise your
app as a developer with iAds now onwards?

